# Gas spews out when filling up



## baseman252 (Oct 22, 2013)

I bought a 2012 Cruze ltz with the RS package in June and have had trouble when i put gas in the car. When i set the gas pump to automatically shut off once the tank is full, it will fill up and as soon as it shuts off gas spews out of the tank and down the side of my car. It is almost like the pump does not shut off quick enough. I took this to the dealership and they replaced the fuel tank assembly and it fixed the problem for a few weeks and it has recently started doing this again. I have noticed that it doesnt spew out as much when i fill the the tank up on the slowest setting offered on the gas pump.. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Different stations and pumps do the smae thing?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Try adjusting the angle of the nozzle in the fill pipe. Some angles are more likely to not detect the turbulence and push back as others.


----------



## baseman252 (Oct 22, 2013)

yes it does this at any gas station i go to.. the only way i can ensure that it wont spew out is to fill it up on the slowest setting on the pump..


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I never insert the nozzle fully into the fill hole..  Just enough, to make it stay in place, without falling out. I fill till almost 1.5 gals from full, then back off till I can actually count the numbers rolling by.. (or right before the pump gets to the click, hey, you didn't pull the handle back far enough) mode. This always gets me a full tank, and I never have any splash.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I never pump the highest setting and walked off. 

Does the pump look like this with the long vapor accordian looking tube?










or shorter like this one?











The longer one acts like a rocket when the vapor recovery shuts the pump off.


----------



## baseman252 (Oct 22, 2013)

Most gas stations that i go to look like the second picture.. The service person at my chevrolet dealership said that it may be due to air getting into the tank when i fill up too quickly. i have never had this type of problem before on any of my other cars. I feel that i shouldnt be having this type of issue especially with a new car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Something's definitely not working as designed here. The click off in a gas pump is triggered by turbulence and gas bubbles building back pressure in the pump nozzle. For some reason your car isn't building the back pressure.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Something's definitely not working as designed here. The click off in a gas pump is triggered by turbulence and gas bubbles building back pressure in the pump nozzle. For some reason your car isn't building the back pressure.


Mine does this if I fill too fast. One day I may film the foam I speak of on full force nozzle fills. If I have the nozzle halfway out I get a splash back from the top of the fill tube where it vents. I have used a few of the 1st pic nozzles and you pretty much have to lean into them you get it to fill right. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I hate those so-called vapor recovery nozzles (top pic). I've spilled more gasoline at first click with them than ever from topping off with the non-vapor recovery nozzles. I think its because the vapor shroud doesn't allow the nozzle to go far enough into the fill pipe.


----------

